# Metal Fatigue graphic issues



## I'm not sure (May 10, 2009)

I'm trying to play Metal Fatigue on Windows 7 and I'm haviong severe graphic errors with both OpenGL and DirectX drivers for it, the game gives you a choice between the 2. I think the problem's probably driver related and I only really want help with the opengl one because the directx issue has been posted many times on the internet and never fixed.

Here's an image of the game with DirectX. Gameplay is displayed without errors, but the toolbar on the side is distorted enough to make the game unplayable. There is no lag, even at 1600x1200.









Here is an image of the game running with OpenGL drivers. nearly all textures are gone, a grid is shown on the terrain, and the game is extremely laggy, especially at higher resolutions. It's technically playable, but only on 640x480










I have a Dell XPS 410 with 2GB RAM, 2.4GHZ Quad Core, Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS with the latest drivers and dubious OpenGL support. OS is Windows 7, but the game shows the exact same problems as on Vista.

I understand that problems with Metal fatigue have been posted in many places online, but I haven't seen and solutions to the problems yet.
Help would be very much appreciated, this is one of my favorite games of all time.


----------

